# The Olympics



## dibbles (Aug 7, 2016)

Team USA women's gymnastics team is very sparkly. I approve


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes, I was watching them too. I love that YouTube has clips from all of those long ago Olympics that I still remember. I went back and watched Bela Karolyi carry Keri Strug after she landed the vault on one foot, and Nadia Comaneci, Mary Lou Retton and Olga Korbut. I love YouTube!!!


----------



## newbie (Aug 7, 2016)

It's killing me that I can't watch it live. I can't find any videos or anything yet.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 7, 2016)

Katie Ledecky all by herself at the finish line 5 seconds ahead of everyone else (swimming) and over a second faster than her own world record was awesome!


----------



## Susie (Aug 7, 2016)

The looks on the men's relay team's faces when they won the gold...priceless.


----------



## Guspuppy (Aug 8, 2016)

newbie said:


> It's killing me that I can't watch it live. I can't find any videos or anything yet.


me too! NO TV in this house only ever matters every four years during the Olympics! (I guess that's really every two since they split winter and summer but you know what I mean.  )


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 8, 2016)

I just hope every single athlete, no matter the country, is able to do their best - so they won't have any regrets...to give their all no matter the outcome.


----------



## TDS (Aug 8, 2016)

My husband woke me up to tell me the Men's Swim team won their relay race. So happy for the USA teams! It's been great so far with some (WOW) upsets.


----------



## BlackDog (Aug 8, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> Katie Ledecky all by herself at the finish line 5 seconds ahead of everyone else (swimming) and over a second faster than her own world record was awesome!



It was amazing! A full body length in front of the World Record line and just smoking everyone else in the pool. Truly a "wow" moment. 

The USA ladies' volleyball match today was a fun one to watch too. 

I watched doubles white water today for the first time ever - they have the best facial expressions in the super slo-mo replays!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 9, 2016)

Why can't you watch it live newbie?


----------



## Susie (Aug 9, 2016)

Lilly King winning over the Russian with the positive doping test.  Good stuff.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 9, 2016)

I am so enjoying watchng the Olympics (at least a lot of the events).  So much talent.  I just wish they wouldn't show some of the earlier events so late at night.  I start work at 6 am and it's interfering with my beauty sleep.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 9, 2016)

Congrats US Women's Gymnastics - Easy win to Gold


----------



## Susie (Aug 9, 2016)

UGH!  I missed it!!!


----------



## Susie (Aug 9, 2016)

Newbie, Guspuppy, and anyone else who can't get Olympic coverage, my local NBC affiliate has coverage online.  If your's does not, feel free to PM me for info.


----------



## Guspuppy (Aug 10, 2016)

Susie said:


> Newbie, Guspuppy, and anyone else who can't get Olympic coverage, my local NBC affiliate has coverage online.  If your's does not, feel free to PM me for info.



thanks to this post and consequently searching my local NBC affiliate,  I discovered there is a site (nbcolympics.com) which seems to be free, where I can watch stuff live! I hadn't even bothered to search because last time NBC was charging money to watch online. Thank you Susie!!


----------



## LilyJo (Aug 10, 2016)

Know I will get shot down for this but....

......dont forget that when team USA are wiping the floor with their opponents some of their opponents fans and countrymen are on here too!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 10, 2016)

LilyJo said:


> Know I will get shot down for this but....
> 
> ......dont forget that when team USA are wiping the floor with their opponents some of their opponents fans and countrymen are on here too!!


 
Nobody is bashing anyone.   You are free to brag about your Olympians....

It just so happens a lot of us live in the USA. You are certainly free to participate and cheer your team.

This is all for fun.   Someone has to win.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 10, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> thanks to this post and consequently searching my local NBC affiliate,  I discovered there is a site (nbcolympics.com) which seems to be free, where I can watch stuff live!



When I check that link I get this:

_Live Stream/Replay Preview
Your temporary access to this content will expire in
29 Mins :09 Secs
For full access to LIVE streams and full-event replays of the Rio Olympics, verify your cable / satellite / telco subscription now.

Sign In_


meaning that I can only watch for about 29 minutes, and since I don't have cable or satellite service that's all I get.  And it remembers me when I leave and come back, so the timer doesn't reset.  In fact, it apparently keeps running while I am away from the site.


----------



## Susie (Aug 10, 2016)

LilyJo said:


> Know I will get shot down for this but....
> 
> ......dont forget that when team USA are wiping the floor with their opponents some of their opponents fans and countrymen are on here too!!



No one is bashing anyone from the UK.  OR anywhere else.  The only person remotely referred to in any negative light is the Russian that tested positive for doping.  Twice.  Those people have no place in the Olympics, or indeed any other competition.  I don't think the whole team should be banned, but anyone with a positive test within the last two years should be.


----------



## Guspuppy (Aug 10, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> When I check that link I get this:
> 
> _Live Stream/Replay Preview
> Your temporary access to this content will expire in
> ...


well, rats. when I posted that I hadn't had time to look at it, I had just found it. I don't even have flash player installed right now so I have to do that before I can even try it. I don't have any subscription either, so it sounds just like last time where you have to pay to watch it. Oh well, it sounded good for a minute!!


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yay, Katie Ledecky!!!!!!!! Isn't she something?  And if this evens things out any, I thought anyone with as many gold medals as Michael Phelps, could have afforded to be a bit more humble. Urging the crowd for  more applause after winning his event, turned me off. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V79oJLy7LjU[/ame]


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 10, 2016)

I'll just leave this right here:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...o-footage-makes-male-divers-appear-NAKED.html

ETA: These are screen shots of the men swimming and diving competitors where the placement of the TV caption covers their bathing suits so they look nude. Hysterical!


----------



## BlackDog (Aug 10, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Yay, Katie Ledecky!!!!!!!! Isn't she something?  And if this evens things out any, I thought anyone with as many gold medals as Michael Phelps, could have afforded to be a bit more humble. Urging the crowd for  more applause after winning his event, turned me off. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V79oJLy7LjU



Yep. Totally gross. I think he's an amazing swimmer but come on, man. You're not out there curing cancer.


----------



## Susie (Aug 10, 2016)

Yep, his arrogance yesterday was uncalled for, and shows poor sportsmanship, if you ask me.  

Another thing getting on my nerves is the booing.  Since when do spectators boo every time the other team serves??  This is poor sportsmanship also.  

This sort of behavior is not what I would consider something acceptable at any international sports competition, much less the Olympics!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 12, 2016)

And Katie Ledecky does it again!  Amazing!


----------



## Steve85569 (Aug 13, 2016)

Sling.com for live footage.

I have a TV in the living room. I think it still works.
Been jammin' and jellying a lot this year so haven't been watching much.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 13, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> And Katie Ledecky does it again!  Amazing!



I watched her win that race last night, if you could even call it that. They are saying that she may be the best athlete ever, male or female, because she wins all of her events by such huge margins. And she's just 19 years old. Go Katie girl!!!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 17, 2016)

I absolutely love the gymnastics and Simone biles and the other USA girl in the floor final were outstanding. They absolutely deserved their medals. I was so happy that our Amy from the uk just made it into bronze position though. The booing from the audience really upsets me, it's so unsporting and completely unacceptable. Such a shame for the French guy, no one should be bood least of all while standing on the podium receiving his medal. It's just so sad.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 17, 2016)

A lot of booing going on - It seems the USA is getting the worst of it, but everyone except Brazil is getting booed. So much for manners.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 18, 2016)

That's interesting that you say the USA is getting the worst of it, that's not the impression I got watching the uk coverage at all. I wonder if it is media bias making it seem worse? I do think the booing is completely out of order, the whole idea of the Olympucs is to bring all the nations together, very sad.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 18, 2016)

I think you're right Saponista, about the media. Only in the fact each country is televising their own athletes so the booing is pertaining to that country. But regardless of where each person calls home, the boos are getting completely out of control. Cheering your own country on is one thing but booing the others? Completely unsportsman-like and rude. And who makes the loudest noise? People sitting in the stands or on their sofa. Every single athlete from every country that made it to the olympics is a champion and deserve our admiration, not booing and heckling.


----------

